# First big accident



## Tynan (25 Sep 2007)

5.50 last evening, tearing down Adelaide road watching the potholes, looked up to see an enormous Freelander turning right from the oppo lane, and feet in front of me

didn't so much as twitch before piling into it just in front of the door, way over the top, somersault and landed headfirst and rotating into the gutter and across the curb, ouch

stayed down without thinking, caught the curb across my right side, stunned/shock, the happy chatter of witnesses that saw everything, a top bloke that was 'right behind you' was excellent, keep me talking, bandaged a man sized scrape down my right arm that made a frankly alarming puddle of blood in the road

started to be helped up after a while, thinking i was fairly ok. and went back down again with a yelp as something hurt big time in right shoulder

coppers and ambulances all arrived in good order

ooh there was another cyclists chattering away in the background telling me how impressive the accident had been, he's done that but nothing like as high or as far, it was superb etc

and whoever called the ambulance told them i was doing '25-30' at the time

erm thanks for that, I wish. maybe 25

four hours in the Royal Free, x-rays, all ok barring a close fracture of the tip of the Acromio-clavicular joint, top of the shoulder to us laymen

a jolly Irish male nurse scrubbed all the grit and dirt and dried blood out of the man sized scrape, ouch, and stuck great big very sticky dressings onto my hairy arm

two red and two white pills for what feels like every single muscle on the right side of my torso being strained and torn, that really hurts

erm that's it really, two- three weeks in a sling, fracture clinic in two weeks

what of that lovely four month old Cannondale you cry? Both wheels making cicus clown shapes, mudguards disassembled, the Lbs will have to assess thereafter

got drivers details from the cops, it was his mum's car and he was a100m from home, tsk

really sore but could have been shags worse so no complaints here, I realy should have seen it earlier but i think he just went for the turn without slowing to beat the car behind me

ooh and my head/helmet gave the road a firm tap as part of the landing, the liner is cracked right through for about an inch above the point of tap, nice one Giro

rest of this week off for sure, to practice wincing and yelping, won't be much getting picked up from the floor today 

ooh, and the dhb 2006 bib longs that arrived during the day and were put on for testing 15 minutes prior were really excellent, and as an added bonus, nice and warm in the hossy


----------



## Arch (25 Sep 2007)

Yikes!

Glad you lived to tell the tale.... Sounds spectacular!

I'm sure I've read that sometimes it helps not to have time to react, because your reaction would generally be to tense up, making any fall worse. Still, you'd rather not be in the position at all I guess...

Hope the week off isn't marred by too much pain. Is Giro one of the companies that offer a discounted helmet replacement after an accident?


----------



## Twenty Inch (25 Sep 2007)

Spectacular shunt, well done.

Glad you're ok and no serious harm. Remember to keep the painkillers next to the bed so that you can take a couple first thing, otherwise getting out of bed can be a bugger.

Keep records of absolutely every expense associated with this - bike, clothing, loss of earnings, physio, massage etc. 

Fricking 4x4s. I'd cull the lot of them.


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (25 Sep 2007)

Phew - glad it's nothing major. The key things to remember for the claim are the constant back pain, the personality change, the impotence, the nightmares, the flashbacks.................


----------



## BentMikey (25 Sep 2007)

Commiserations!! Here's a hot cuppa and an air hug. Wouldn't want to hurt the shoulder or road rash.


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (25 Sep 2007)

Glad you're ok Tynan, a nasty accident for sure.

Not much I can say really other than "Get well soon" !! Seriously though, take it easy the next few days as you've had a BIG shock to the system.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (25 Sep 2007)

No luck Tynan. Glad to see your fingers are still up to typing! Going by your description of the accident you are a very lucky ducky. Hope you get fully recompensed and back to full fitness asap.


----------



## Cab (25 Sep 2007)

Nasty! Glad you're still alive to tell the tale!


----------



## Tynan (25 Sep 2007)

thank-you one and all, lucky indeed although I've alwa been lucky in the matter of major impacts, this would be the first time I've needed the hospital, still, landing on the curb isn't a good idea

that initial thread was painfully picked out with the left hand I thank you to know although they're both going now, shoulder's fine as long it doesn't take any arm weight or generally do anything

LBS mechanice doesn't like the look of the forks or the frame, the words 'write off' have been uttered, being given the proper check now

perhaps sir gets the chance to get a proper road bike after all, go even faster erm ... umm ...

and fear not on the PI claim, the lady wife is a barrister and is rightly indignant about someone hurting the light of her life (something likek that) already taken plenty of snaps of me in the hospital, asking the nurse to get out of the way and stopping him dressing the scrape so she could get a snap

I've seen the one of the arm pre clean and it's impressive, I'll post that later on for oohs and aahs

And she's rather peeved that what will doubtless be freak show side show bruises are yet to appear (us old fellas take time to get proper sore and bruised)

suspect junior will be getting a fairly big one on mummy's insurance

thanks again all, appreciated


----------



## HLaB (25 Sep 2007)

Sounds Nasty, hope you recover soon


----------



## John the Monkey (25 Sep 2007)

Ouch - best wishes for a speedy recovery.

(And a nice, shiny new bike, natch  )


----------



## bonj2 (25 Sep 2007)

I think this story is a complete load of bollocks to try and upstage prettyboytim's accident. Remember who we're dealing with here.


----------



## Tynan (25 Sep 2007)

bonj said:


> I think this story is a complete load of bollocks to try and upstage prettyboytim's accident. Remember who we're dealing with here.




good man bonj

stand by later for pictures of the scrape, some sundry grazes and a well buggered bike

and some bruises for the weekend

you horrid man


----------



## bonj2 (25 Sep 2007)

could be any injury pictures you've looked up on the internet bimbly. All a bit too conveniently dramatic for my liking, mate - heroic somersault, pool of blood, hard enough to get straight up again, hmmm...just a bit suspicious


----------



## Twenty Inch (25 Sep 2007)

Yeah, now you mention it Bonj, the timing is a BIT suspicious.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (25 Sep 2007)

bonj said:


> I think this story is a complete load of bollocks to try and upstage prettyboytim's accident. *Remember who we're dealing with here.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Good advice to anyone reading your posts.


----------



## Terminator (25 Sep 2007)

That's terrible hope you are okay.


----------



## PrettyboyTim (25 Sep 2007)

bonj said:


> I think this story is a complete load of bollocks to try and upstage prettyboytim's accident. Remember who we're dealing with here.



I think you could easily upstage my accident by walking into a lamppost!

Sorry to hear about your accident, Tynan. I hope you get better soon.


----------



## the reluctant cyclist (25 Sep 2007)

Gosh that sounds terrible - really really painful too. I hope you make a full recovery - you have all my sympathies. 

Although it's fantastic that you didn't suffer any life threatening injuries it makes me really really cross that people just don't think about it when there is a cyclist around - even if a car just brushes you and knocks you off/over it's going to physically hurt the cyclist - something that motorists don't have to worry about when they jump out of their car to a scratched bumper or a dent. 

Pedestrians need to take note too - they are forever stepping out in front of me and I am sick of having to swerve around them to avoid them. Just coming off your bike and scraping your knee bloody hurts and it's not good enough that nobody seems to care about your safety when you are on a bike.

(Just a general rant there!)


----------



## Twenty Inch (25 Sep 2007)

the reluctant cyclist said:


> Pedestrians need to take note too - they are forever stepping out in front of me and I am sick of having to swerve around them to avoid them.



That makes me think that you are cycling a little too close to the pavement.


----------



## Terminator (25 Sep 2007)

Dont matter they should still look where they are going.The cops will probably do you for cycling on the pavement but I haven't seen a law where they would do you for cycling near the pavement and with the general morons around sometimes it's safer to do so.


----------



## Cab (25 Sep 2007)

Twenty Inch said:


> That makes me think that you are cycling a little too close to the pavement.



Depends on how fast they're going when they step out. I hit one a couple of months ago, three stepped out from one side of the street, two from the other. One way street, single lane, _none_ of them looked. I was right in the middle of the road, I stopped as sharply as I could (and my brakes are good), and I still hit one. Obviously thats a fairly extreme example, but it would be so much easier if people weren't tuned in to listening for engines and actually looked.


----------



## magnatom (25 Sep 2007)

Tynan,

Just read this. Bad luck mate . Thank goodness the injuries are not more serious (although they are serious enough). Take care of yourself and I look forward to seeing the pictures .

Shame you didn't have a helmet camera on at the time, it could have been spectacular footage!!


----------



## the reluctant cyclist (25 Sep 2007)

Twenty Inch said:


> That makes me think that you are cycling a little too close to the pavement.




Blimey- that's a bit harsh isn't it?  

Pedestrians tend to walk out on me (and indeed other cyclists I see) no matter where I ride - I nearly got knocked off by one when I was overtaking a queue of traffic that was turning left (I was going straight on) and he just ran through the gap in the traffic on the left and straight into me - silly prat. The other ones that do it the most are around the centre of town where there are a lot of traffic lights/bus lanes/speed bumps - I can be in the centre of the bloody road and they still just absent-mindedly cross the road - not looking (usually on the phone) staight in front of me. 

I have taken to actually saying - stop walking out in front of me - quite a lot now around town. There will be a thread somewhere about "crazy lady who shouts instructions to peds"!!!

Are you seriously saying that pedestrians don't ever do anything dangerous around you as they have no comprehension of where/what a bike should be? I don't know how you manage it!


----------



## Tynan (25 Sep 2007)

howsabout my face in the same pic as the injury and my driving licence in shot bonj?

or the hospital A&E report listing injuries?

would that just be some photoshop retouching

the bike shop's write off report on a destroyed bike?

is there a standard of proof you'd accept

you loathsome man

anyhow for anyone that likes this sort of thing, here's someone's shirt with something that looks like blood and someone's arm with a big plaster on

the doctors going to be ripping that off in a few days, that and all the many hairs on said arm


----------



## Tynan (25 Sep 2007)

magnatom said:


> Shame you didn't have a helmet camera on at the time, it could have been spectacular footage!!



I'll say, I've got two freeze frames in my mind, a wall of Freelander blocking the road a few feet in front of me

And then looking down from midair and presumably mid sumersault and realising I'm going to land across the curb

Not sure which one I like least tbh

it'd have been superb footage for sure


----------



## bonj2 (25 Sep 2007)

Tynan said:


> howsabout my face in the same pic as the injury and my driving licence in shot bonj?
> 
> or the hospital A&E report listing injuries?
> 
> ...



it's clear to me that you're rothbook, so I believe nothing you say.
If 'you' really have had an accident, why is one of the first things on your mind boasting about it and trying to prove it on a forum? You must be anxious for approval.


----------



## spindrift (25 Sep 2007)

_it's clear to me that you're rothbook, so I believe nothing you say._

Guffaw. I can tell you for a fact he's not Rothbook, cos I am!

You nasty, offensive little squirty coward banjo.


Log everything Tynan like Patrick says, I forget the phrase but is it "consequential loss"?

In other words claim for attendant expenses- cabs, those photos, time off work, loss of amenities etc etc etc.


----------



## Twenty Inch (25 Sep 2007)

the reluctant cyclist said:


> Blimey- that's a bit harsh isn't it?
> 
> Pedestrians tend to walk out on me (and indeed other cyclists I see) no matter where I ride - I nearly got knocked off by one when I was overtaking a queue of traffic that was turning left (I was going straight on) and he just ran through the gap in the traffic on the left and straight into me - silly prat. The other ones that do it the most are around the centre of town where there are a lot of traffic lights/bus lanes/speed bumps - I can be in the centre of the bloody road and they still just absent-mindedly cross the road - not looking (usually on the phone) staight in front of me.
> 
> ...



Sorry, shot from the lip, didn't mean to sound harsh. Peds are creatures of low collective intelligence, prone to doing unpredictable and stupid things. Phones and iPods should have a Darwin effect but the full effects don't seem to be working through the general population yet. You're right, even with the best, most defensive cycling, they'll get in your way. I used to cycle with a whistle, but I hear great things about AirZounds.


----------



## Tynan (25 Sep 2007)

oh and here's a bad picture of the inside of the helmet, cracked through three strands of the right hand side






and that's that until the good lady wife returns with the ghoulish arm shot on her phone, you'll have to wait for my sluggish metabolism to produce bruises


----------



## BentMikey (25 Sep 2007)

Just add bonj to your ignore list. I have, so I'm only forced to read his posts when others quote him.


----------



## Tynan (25 Sep 2007)

spindrift said:


> _it's clear to me that you're rothbook, so I believe nothing you say._
> 
> Guffaw. I can tell you for a fact he's not Rothbook, cos I am!



please don't tell me bonj is even slightly serious?


----------



## spindrift (25 Sep 2007)

When the bruises appear you'll have, altogether now:

*Red and Yellow and Pink and Green,*

_Try to stay together!_ 

*Orange and Purple and Blue!*

*Tynan's bum's a rainbow, bum's a rainbow, bum's a rainbow tooooo!!*


----------



## spindrift (25 Sep 2007)

_please don't tell me bonj is even slightly serious?_

He's dead serious and more than slightly mad.


----------



## gazzaputt (25 Sep 2007)

bonj said:


> it's clear to me that you're rothbook, so I believe nothing you say.
> If 'you' really have had an accident, why is one of the first things on your mind boasting about it and trying to prove it on a forum? You must be anxious for approval.



For real?????


----------



## Wolf04 (25 Sep 2007)

Twenty Inch said:


> Sorry, shot from the lip, didn't mean to sound harsh. Peds are creatures of low collective intelligence, prone to doing unpredictable and stupid things. Phones and iPods should have a Darwin effect but the full effects don't seem to be working through the general population yet. You're right, even with the best, most defensive cycling, they'll get in your way. I used to cycle with a whistle, but I hear great things about AirZounds.


My thoughts exactly, I used mine this morning to warn a WVM that I was behind him as he tried to reverse off a junction he had pulled too far forward onto. They really do work! Shouting is pretty effective too.
Pete


----------



## bonj2 (25 Sep 2007)

BentMikey said:


> Just add bonj to your ignore list. I have, so I'm only forced to read his posts when others quote him.



or when you see the little placeholder that appears instead of my posts and become curious and click on link to expand it.


----------



## bonj2 (25 Sep 2007)

spindrift said:


> _it's clear to me that you're rothbook, so I believe nothing you say._
> 
> Guffaw. I can tell you for a fact he's not Rothbook, cos I am!
> 
> ...


so you are _aswell_ - why do you think I'm going to be fooled into thinking spindrift and Tynan are mutually exclusive?


----------



## spindrift (25 Sep 2007)

_They really do work! Shouting is pretty effective too._

I've seen (and heard) a couple of riders with those new electronic horns lately, kind of a shiny metal box with 3 different alarm sounds I think.


----------



## spindrift (25 Sep 2007)

Woo!!

105 Martha Farquahar decibels!!!

http://www.bonthronebikes.co.uk/391-67


----------



## Tynan (26 Sep 2007)

stuck it in the hands of the legal service at CTC

and searching for the usb cable for the lady wife's phone to download the various pictures of bits of me with scrapes, bruises and blood

thr arm in particular pre cleaning up is straight out of a zombie film


----------



## Tynan (26 Sep 2007)

thanks for that regulator, seeing the doctor on Friday for just that sort of chat

coppers say I'll get details in 2-3 weeks, hopefully they'll have got details from the horde of eager witnesses, there was a cyclist there who was jabbering away enthusiastically about how high and far I'd somersaulted over the car

word from the LBS is that the bike is trashed, forks pushed back and the frame 10mm out of true at the back, as I expected really after being ridden in the side of one them awful truck things at 20 something mph, saving the pedals and rack and that's about it I think

£560 and four months old tops, and going like an express to the end 

bike shop have already managed to wangle the next one up the range for me bless them

might go for something more roady this time unless they manage to talk me out of it again

public transport and perhaps then the scooter for a while, starting evening classes next Tuesday for three nights a week for extra fun

sad because after a three week break for a crocked knee I was really starting to enjoy it again

ah well


----------



## spindrift (26 Sep 2007)

Looks like the claim's gonna be a few grand...


----------



## Tynan (26 Sep 2007)

I'll certainly go for it

it's so annoying, I hate HATE my public transport commute to work and now I'm looking at a few weeks of that and then having to use the scooter

and finally start cycling again, unfit again, in the middle of winter with my brand new bib longs and long sleeved top gathering dust

ooh, coppers told me that I'd broken either the window or the screen on the Freelander, I dread to think with what, suppose the bike might have bounced upwards, suppect that's what defected me over to the curb, I figured I must have swerved to the left in the last split second


----------



## doily (26 Sep 2007)

Blimey Tynan, sounds nasty. Drinking arm, yes? Make sure the bugger pays for the loss of enjoyment of your Wham season ticket too.

Saw a similar but much more sedate accident on the way to work yesterday, little red car turned right in into the path of a chap just in front of me on Penton Street in Islington - he also did his arm in. No somersault though, just crumpled into the ground. Handily, there was copper a couple of cars back who saw what happened. Hopefully the bloke's OK.

Glad you're still more or less in one piece. 

Ben


----------



## Tynan (26 Sep 2007)

thanks doily. as I'm sure you can tell, it could defo have been a very nasty one indeed and I'm very happy with the outcome really, spec the whack the hat took

yes the drinking arm, missing tonight cup game and umming the arsenal game on Sat, one of the chaps in the sedate Chicken Run is offering to swap my rowdie seat in chav corner for his sedate one in the old people and feeb's chicken run

I can't be doing any of that hugging and backslapping if we score

are you Ben Ben that I know?


----------



## doily (26 Sep 2007)

yes, that's me. shocked me out of lurking.


----------



## yenrod (26 Sep 2007)

Well, you'll get a new bike and maybe a bit of compo'...

Rest well...!


----------



## fossyant (26 Sep 2007)

Glad you are OK....ignore some of the fools on ere - proper injury that - some real trophy scars there............ but bin the pedals - if you "save" them ok, but think about axle damage....bin for the claim at least !


----------



## Tynan (26 Sep 2007)

suppose you're right, LBS mechanic seems to be very good, I'll check that with him when I collect the sad carcass of the bike and store it in the garden for the doubtless disbelieving insurance wallahs

and thanks for the manly words


----------



## ash68 (26 Sep 2007)

Just read of your nasty events the other day, glad to hear your alive and in one piece.Looks like you'll have some canny war wounds to show off when the bandages come off.Take it easy and make sure you screw the b*****d for every penny you can.Hope he gets prosecuted, a nice big fine and loads of penalty points,but then again this is British justice we're talking about.


----------



## Tynan (26 Sep 2007)

aye aye frog man

coppers did mention dangerous driving to be fair but I know what you mean, plenty of enthusiastic witnesses and a nice black and white accident with an injured victim

now or never you might think


----------



## fossyant (26 Sep 2007)

Seriously... pedals need to be binned in a crash that bad, unless there is no sign of damage at all - a bent axle will knacker your knees !!!!

I've got a few trophy scar's, and a good 6 inch square of ass without any hair where I surfed the tarmac at 30 plus mph on a nice sunny day....... wrecked a real nice pair of shorts..... well hissed - that was 10 years ago ish !........

Glad you are OK....even if I sound hard..that's the fun of biking - just nursing a nasty burn on my elbow, shame it wasn't gravel rash.... servicing the wife's car and left my stoopid arm on the exhaust too long..... ah well.......


----------



## Pete (26 Sep 2007)

Just been reading this thread myself. Sorry about all the pain and hurts and being off the bike for so long Tynan, - I think if that last bit, more than anything else, happened to me, I'd be gutted, don't know whether I'd be able to pull myself out of it. You, hopefully, (I assume) younger and fitter, will get back to scratch, both physically and mentally, and will look back to this little affair with a twinkle in your eye as you tell the gory details to your grandkids...

Leastways, that's what I'd like to think is the ultimate outcome when a cyclist has a bad 'off'...

As for the driver - makes my blood boil. Some of the time I want sprogs to be forever banned from driving their parent's car. No buts, no options, just get the insurance companies to refuse cover in these cases, and the cops to come down hard... I see so many of these beemers and porshes with spotty-faced teen chavs at the wheel, surely they can't afford those sort of wheels on their own...

OK you didn't say how old this driver was - or appeared to be. Maybe it was a 40-year-old and his mum was a pensioner? Oops! Been there myself, used to drive my mother's car around (mainly with her in it - because I didn't fancy her driving abilities...)


----------



## catwoman (27 Sep 2007)

Just read this, hope the pain doesn't get any worse before it gets better. Bad luck for the crash but it sounded quite spectacular and you are lucky to still be in one piece! Also lucky to have some witnesses. Sue the a**e off the driver.
Get well soon.


----------



## Tynan (27 Sep 2007)

thanks and I'm convinced about the pedals now

and thanks for the kind wishes, I'm a tad nervy about the getting worse myself, woke up to some less than welcome spasms in the upper arm, I suspect the ibuprofen is being rather effective at keeping at all damped down, GP tomorrow

Tynan will be 42 in two months time so not exactly a spring chicken

Starting cycling again has made me fell younger though, lost weight, felt energised and enthused

ah well

trying to get a usb cable for the wife's phone today to upload her pictures

might be able to get my post smash arm up in time for your dinner

and if anyone's worried, I'll be fine I'm sure, just a matter of grinning and bearing it while it gets better

a passing image of what I thought was a young woman in what must have been the passenger seat in hindsight as I hit the car


----------



## gambatte (27 Sep 2007)

Tynan said:


> trying to get a usb cable for the wife's phone today to upload her pictures



Tried a bluetooth dongle?


----------



## Tynan (27 Sep 2007)

as I said I'm nearly 42

no, I hadn't even though of it

that'd give the pc bluetooth capability I take it?

excellent suggestion, thank-you


----------



## Pete (27 Sep 2007)

Tynan said:


> Tynan will be 42 in two months time so not exactly a spring chicken


42 you young whippersnapper! Have no fear, there's plenty of life left for you and you'll heal up in no time I'm sure. When you approach my age (57) you get a bit more introspective, begin to wonder what might put you out of cycling for good. Well, all I can say is it hasn't happened for me - yet - despite bad back trouble, not been _completely_ off the bike this year apart from a couple of weeks in May. I don't need an 'off' of course, but I'm a fairly cautious cyclist now. Of course the speed and endurance are not what they used to be.

But you'll do fine. Just make sure you're still cycling when you're 60 plus, that's all.


----------



## gambatte (27 Sep 2007)

Tynan said:


> as I said I'm nearly 42
> 
> that'd give the pc bluetooth capability I take it?



You’ve only got a few months on me Tynan (August ’66)

Yes it’d give the PC Bluetooth capability. I was in the same situation as you, wanted a data cable and someone mentioned a dongle.


----------



## Tynan (27 Sep 2007)

good man Pete, that cheers me up, introspective - crikey, I was mostly messing, the cycling has defo kicked me into second wind, starting a Law degree on evening classes

on Tuesday (yikes)

and thanks again gambatte, googled it now and it looks a no brainer


----------



## Tynan (28 Sep 2007)

a very blase doctor has told me I can go back to work next week, booo!

4-6 weeks for full recovery but whatever the fracture clinic says

so if I can go to work on Monday I can go to West Ham/Arsenal on Saturday then

arm scrape seems almost healed, impressive, them fancy dancy dressing at the hospital

everything else is still plenty sore


----------



## benborp (28 Sep 2007)

As has been said, don't let anyone be too casual about your injury at the fracture clinic. Speaking from experience and now being in possession of just the one AC joint, if a problem isn't sorted at the clinic it can be a real pain and expense to get it addressed later.

I'd also invest in some non-NHS physiotherapy once you've been discharged from the fracture clinic in order to make sure everything is working as it should and to deal with any secondary issues caused by the injury. It's well worth the money.

Having said that of course I hope you have as speedy and painless recovery as possible.


----------



## gambatte (28 Sep 2007)

Strange thing I noticed this morning. 

My commute takes me thro’ a ‘not very nice’ area. 

‘Massage’ Parlours, ‘Adult’ funwear shops, the local swingers club, There used to be a pub with a sign outside saying “Sunday dinnertime 2 girls 5 spots” (often wondered where the spots were?). Its now a ‘Gentlemens Club’. 

You get the idea? I hope so anyway. I’m starting to run out of apostrophes.

Anyway, back to what I noticed this morning. Theres at least 4 different offices for Injury Lawyers.

Just trying to work out if the area was sleazier before or after?


----------



## Tynan (28 Sep 2007)

aye aye benborp, gp did say fracture clinic were the experts and whatever they say

hospital did say that I should see the fracture clinic in one week which would have suited nicely, the harassed bloke on appointments said two weeks was the best he could do

so I'll have been back at work for a week by then and presumably not doing whatever exercises I might have been doing, ah well

got bupa so maybe they can do me some physio

starting evening classes on Tuesday too for extra excitement

joined CTC, got £10M of third party and their lawyers are on the case, hopefully with some vigour


----------



## magnatom (28 Sep 2007)

Tynan said:


> joined CTC, got £10M of third party and their lawyers are on the case, hopefully with some vigour



Don't expect that you will get the whole £10M though!


----------



## Tynan (28 Sep 2007)

one does wonder how you can create £10M worth of claim with a push bike

suppose that's why there's £10M worth I suppose

suppose you could knock a ped over and do his brain


----------



## magnatom (28 Sep 2007)

Tynan said:


> one does wonder how you can create £10M worth of claim with a push bike
> 
> suppose that's why there's £10M worth I suppose
> 
> suppose you could knock a ped over and do his brain



Yes it makes you wonder if anyone has ran out of cover .


----------



## gambatte (28 Sep 2007)

Tynan said:


> one does wonder how you can create £10M worth of claim with a push bike



You could hit J-Lo!





No, Please. You COULD Hit J-Lo


----------



## Tynan (28 Sep 2007)

I suspect it's for passing close enough to splash mud onto any American tourist


----------



## glen (1 Oct 2007)

Tynan, ask your doctor for physiotherapy. I forgot that during my claim.


----------



## Tynan (1 Feb 2008)

letter today from the legal team

other party has admitted liability! woo hoo, it was only the clearest possible accident in broad daylight with no other parties and a crowd of witnesses that all saw it the same

cor, that's only taken over four months

see the special doctor within six weeks and his report will be done withing four weeks after that, wow the legal wheels move quickly

mention of an interim payment, presumably for the uncontested damages and losses, the bike (sniff) and most of the kit I had on plus travel and some odds and ends

glen , I recovered very well considering but mostly I was potless so couldn't pay for anything up front, thinking about it now as I do have some issues with a stiff neck, upper spine and shoulder for no apparent reason other than the accident


----------



## Maz (1 Feb 2008)

gambatte said:


> You could hit J-Lo!


Wishful thinking...


----------



## magnatom (1 Feb 2008)

That's good news Tynan! At last the end is in sight and you can draw a line under the whole sorry incident.


----------



## Tynan (1 Feb 2008)

yes, as luck would have I have an incoming cheque for most of the price of a new bike and I can hopefully scrape the rest together, sods law that init when I couldn't raise £100 for the last four months

ah well, it's moved me from hybrid to roadie/cyclocross and up a notch in bike quality too

carbon fibre!

ooh!


----------



## Terminator (1 Feb 2008)

Patrick Stevens said:


> Phew - glad it's nothing major. The key things to remember for the claim are the constant back pain, the personality change, the impotence, the nightmares, the flashbacks.................




I thought that was normal.

Seriously hope you are ok Tynan.


----------



## Tynan (1 Feb 2008)

thank-you very much

coulda/shoulda been very nasty but my native blind luck saved me once again


----------



## Terminator (1 Feb 2008)

Always a nightmare a collision.I use peds as they are softer.


----------



## Tynan (1 Feb 2008)

suppose, they slow you down a fair bit before you hit the deck I suppose

you don't really get to pick and chose what hits you though surely?


----------



## Terminator (1 Feb 2008)

No not really.


----------



## JamesAC (1 Feb 2008)

Tynan said:


> suppose, they slow you down a fair bit before you hit the deck I suppose
> 
> you don't really get to pick and chose what hits you though surely?




Well, I was reading some where that if you *know* you're going to crash into a car, make a good job of it, as it were, aim for the bonnet, and make a grab for the windscreen wipers or the air vents, anywhere you can hang on.

The bonnet is a thin sheet of steel, and will bend, absorbing some of the impact; and if you can hang on, it avoids your being thrown into the road to be run over by another vehicle.

That's the theory, and I don't really want to have to put it into practice.

Good to hear that things are turniong out ok: let us know what the law does with the driver, if anything.


----------



## Terminator (1 Feb 2008)

_Well, I was reading some where that if you *know* you're going to crash into a car, make a good job of it, as it were, aim for the bonnet, and make a grab for the windscreen wipers or the air vents, anywhere you can hang on._

Ok i'll make a shopping list as I fly through the air.


----------



## Tynan (1 Feb 2008)

the driver got some training despite me asking for a prosecution

this particular accident involved me hitting the car where ever I hit it and then disappearing over the other side, didn't have any conscious choices effectively

done that once before going far slower and still did a full somersault over the car

I did get hit once from the side and ended up on the windscreen in cliched fashion

that advice sounds unrealistic to me, I think if you've hit something hard enough to send you up and over the car, you won't have time to grab anything and not have the strength to stop yourself anyway, I think the momentum takes over, I worked it out at 1100 kg m/s, what momentum me and the bike had between us doing 25 mph, it's one hell of a lot, takes some stopping, thankfully I almost completely cleared the car, it's going to be hitting something square or going under something that does for you I'd imagine


----------



## biking_fox (1 Feb 2008)

If you've got time/skills to aim for where you are going, do try and make sure you can get at least 1 brake lever square onto the cagers bodywork. Shouldn't need to be going too fast to punch right through! The rest of the bike/you crumples too easily to leave a permenant impression.  

Glad to hear you are getting your compensation finally - and that you can have a proper bike again!

Is driver "re-training" any more effective reminding drivers to pay attention than a fiscal/custodial penalty ???


----------



## GrahamG (1 Feb 2008)

Man, that has taken a while - sounds like you are in need of some serious further compensation considering the extent of your injuries, particularly given that you are still feeling it 4 months later and could for longer.


----------



## Tynan (1 Feb 2008)

deedy, they did say the oppo insurance has three months to even initially reply, it was absolutely open and shut accident so they've held off for three months for no other reason that they can and the money stays in their account that much longer

and I've only had a mention of an interim payout today, that's still to be agreed, hopefully buying the new one with my own money shortly

there's defo some sort of PI claim on top, the first week was very painful and difficult with a few weeks of proper sore after than, wore a sling for two weeks, and as I say some lingering problems, still once the bike and kit is paid for they can wrangle about the PI until kingdom come (well not exactly but you get the picture)

I used to read about motorcycle claims that took four or five years while the insurance lawyers wrangles about the exact figure, it's ludicrous and all about making the insurance companies rich

maybe I'm cynical but training saves everyone time and money, personally I think some point or a conviction would have a far more lasting effect


----------



## jmaccyd (1 Feb 2008)

Sounds horrific. Get well soon


----------



## Maz (1 Feb 2008)

shoot. I read the OP by tynan and thought you got hit today.
glad you're ok.


----------



## tdr1nka (1 Feb 2008)

Glad to hear due process progressing and you're getting whats owed to you!

Can't help but think that if you had had this accident in the north of England you might have been able to claim for 'Tynan Wear'.

Keep healing and wheeling!

T x


----------



## alecstilleyedye (1 Feb 2008)

glad you're still with us mate. hope you nail the twunt in the 4x4 for a good penny or two.


----------



## gambatte (1 Feb 2008)

alecstilleyedye said:


> glad you're still with us mate. hope you nail the twunt in the 4x4 for a good penny or two.



Probably mummys insurance?

Therefore all he's lost is a bit of time in training


----------



## GrahamG (1 Feb 2008)

I know what you mean about the points or conviction having a greater effect on him but at least he's got an accident against him for insurance purposes for the next few years so he will *seriously* feel it in the wallet, just not as much as he should..


----------



## catwoman (1 Feb 2008)

Oooooh. Just caught up with this thread. Glad to hear you are on the mend and hope you get adequate recompense for all your pain and suffering.


----------



## spindrift (1 Feb 2008)

Maybe an apology from bonj is appropriate now?


----------



## HJ (1 Feb 2008)

Did the other cyclist have a helmet cam, not that would look go on youtube...

Good to see that you were able to walk a way, hope the shoulder is better soon and you can get out riding again.


----------



## Bollo (1 Feb 2008)

Sh1t! Hope you get sorted soon.


----------



## Tynan (2 Feb 2008)

it was indeed his mummy's car and insurance

the cheque for £500 arrived today so another £200 and I'm rehorsed

in the mean time, fix the chain (stiff link) and new blocks on the front on the junker


----------



## longers (2 Feb 2008)

Sorry to hear about your not so small off Tynan, I missed this first time out. Glad to hear some pounds are eventually coming your way and I hope you get a few more.

OT - was your avatar pic taken in Cardiff?


----------



## Tynan (3 Feb 2008)

deedy it was longers, do tell how you worked that out

I forget which year, those three trips in three years rather blur into one, I think a very boozy day for the unsuccessful fixture against Crystal Palace


----------



## longers (3 Feb 2008)

We had a boozy unsuccessfull trip, Bobby Zamora 1:0, if I have the right opponents.


----------



## Tynan (3 Feb 2008)

Preston?

A happier day, your support was dreadful as I recall, those clapping sticks, I read a few Preston sites afterwards and the regular support that tried to stand and sing was being pointed out to stewards by the day trippers and thrown out

that's not a good thing at all


----------



## longers (3 Feb 2008)

Those sticks  and the daytrippers . We made sure we had fun though .


----------



## Tynan (4 Feb 2008)

natch, good to hear, thats the funny thing about Cardiff, you barely see the opposition at all barring a few stragglers wandering through 'your' end of the town before the game, and they're just a colour at the other end during the game

it's so bloody far away you can barely hear them, just see arms waving around

anyhow, all worked out for the best, with all respect, Prem wouldn't have been kind to you I suspect, as it wasn't to Palace when we lost and Derby this year

I'd rather not talk about te FA Cup final


----------



## Maz (4 Feb 2008)

I thought you were in Scunthorpe colours, Tynan. 
Sheff U fan here - I'd rather this whole Tevez/illegal rubbish was put to rest. We were too crap to stay in the top league. Struggling in the championship now!


----------



## Tynan (4 Feb 2008)

ah

the few friends I have that are SU say the same, and I agree with you, you went down fair and square, Tevez was shoot for us most for the season and Mascherano all of the time, plus your issure was with the FA, not us

and if we'd have been one of the big boys, we wouldn't even have been charged, that arsewipe Kia whatever stirred it all up, supposedly he's just sued us for £7.5M for his supposedly commission on the deal, he'd better stay well clear of the East End

I remebetr the fizzy pop league all to well, terrible place


----------



## 4F (4 Feb 2008)

Maz said:


> I thought you were in Scunthorpe colours, Tynan.
> Sheff U fan here - I'd rather this whole Tevez/illegal rubbish was put to rest. We were too crap to stay in the top league. Struggling in the championship now!



Sheffield Utd eh, or as we say down here, Norwich of the North.


----------



## Tynan (22 Feb 2008)

we're away to Fulham tomorrow, apparently SU are away to QPR, some speculation on friction apparently


----------



## Tynan (29 Feb 2008)

erm right

first offer from the other side's insurance regarding goods and stuff

utter black and white their fault and full admission from them remember

claim totaled £1,300, essentially the bike and bits on it, the gear I was wearing and travel costs for the first few weeks until i felt well enough to ride my old knackered bike again, bike smashed and everything else damaged in some way, clothes and kits all scuffed, torn, blood stained etc etc

20% wear and tear knocked off the bike, it was three months old after all
they won't accept the debit card receipts from LBS I presented for the shoes, and shirt and mudguards as a proof of purchase, so offered me half on all of those

turned down some of the claim for scooter petrol and mileage as 'I should have bought another bike', erm, I'd have loved to if you'd paid for the old one, and I was physically capable of riding it, and this on top of being told I couldn't claim the cost of a new BB, new hub and trued wheel on the old bike to get it back on the road

refused to pay for SPD pedals as the new replacement bike will have pedals on it, erm yeah, right

and refused to pay for a new rack as they don't understand what that is and what it has to do with the accident

sigh, long letter writing exercise for the weekend

think their offer came to £899 rather than the £1300 ish I claimed for

I was hopping mad last night when I opened and read that, after rather naively expecting to find a cheque inside

insurance companies eh?


----------



## spindrift (29 Feb 2008)

Cocks.


----------



## Eat MY Dust (29 Feb 2008)

I would refuse to accept that. What about compensation for personal injury as well? I say screw the little cu*t for as much as you can. Maybe then Mummy will think before letting the little scroat out in her tank.

If you'd been in a car I'm sure insurance companies pay for hire cars, don't they. I don't think a cager would accept being told "you should have bought another car" if there perfectly good car had been written off by someone who is admitting they were at fault!!!!!

I'd get some legal advice ASAP.


----------



## BentMikey (29 Feb 2008)

Oooh, my sympathy, that sucks. I think they're trying it on, personally.


----------



## domtyler (29 Feb 2008)

The agent will be paid to minimise the amount they give to you, it is their job to try and get you to accept the least amount possible. That makes it your job to fight it until you get what you want/deserve unfortunately.


----------



## spindrift (29 Feb 2008)

The letter's from someone who's never been on a bike, what's with the pedals garbage?


----------



## fossyant (29 Feb 2008)

Keep at it - you may have a few of these until a reasonable offer is made...best explaining everything in simple terms - most people can't understand how any bike can cost over £1000, and like..oh yeh I'll go and buy another ?

I had a house insurance person trying to sell insurance---first question from me - what value do you cover bikes to..... erm £1000, ah well two of my bikes are worth more than that each..... "Her response...what are they made of....gold ?"


----------



## Tynan (29 Feb 2008)

The CTC legal lot are handling it, no fear, Robinson something and somebody

And I promise I'm fully aware of what the other side's job is is, it certainly doesn't mean that I accept it or think it's fair play

Quite the opposite

Frankly for a no fault claim I think they should foot a new bike the second you put a bill in for it

The injury claim is running separately, this bit is an interim (five months later) claim

Waiting to get an appointment to see a specialist regarding the injuries, after thinking I'd fully recovered I have had some trouble with stiff neck/back/pains on the right side and was rather horrified to have the bloke at Condor Cycles spot that I had an injured shoulder during the fit, lower and putting strain onto my right arm while riding, he put his finger exactly on the bone I'd broken, said it was obvious (to him anyway)

bollocks to that, that one is going to run and run I think, not happy about the idea of frankly being disfigured, even if only to the eye of a professional

and all the time the money rests in their account while I go without

anyhow, I'm going to pursue almost the entire claim, certainly the full cost of the bike and clothing and cost to me while injured, thankfully I can just about afford to do without the money in the short term

yes, pedals did make me do a deal more than roll my eyes, what on earth did they think I was claiming for, you have to suspect they're doing it on purpose to drag things out

and the rack, sigh


----------



## BentMikey (29 Feb 2008)

From what I've read, the full claim can take up to three years to settle completely. 5 months is pretty quick compared with that. Doesn't make it right though.


----------



## wafflycat (29 Feb 2008)

It's things like this that really bring home the benefits of belonging to a cycling organisation such as CTC or British Cycling. For those on the forum who aren't members of one or other: JOIN ONE OR THE OTHER NOW!

Remember that you don't have to be a cycle tourist to be in the CTC and you don't have to be a competitive cyclist to be in British Cycling.

Costs:-

British Cycling Silver Membership: £35pa
CTC membership: £35pa
(both adult membership prices)

Benefits include (there are others but I'll just list the relevant to this thread):-

British Cycling:-

_Personal Accident Insurance_
Covers you whilst riding your bike anytime in the UK. 
Provides hospital, disability and death cover for members aged 5-75. 

_Third Party Public Liability Insurance_
Provides up to £10 million cover for cycling accidents worldwide. (NB - need additional travel insurance cover in USA and Canada). Covers racing, legal liability and legal costs and expenses in the event of negligence (exclusions apply). No excess is payable by you on claims and Professional Indemnity Insurance is also provided to licensed British Cycling Coaches. 

_Legal Advice & Support_
Managed by a dedicated team of professional personal injury lawyers experienced in handling thousands of 'cycling accident' claims. £4.8 million has been recovered in damages for members in the past two years, at no cost to them.

(taken straight from BC web site)

CTC:-

_Cycle-related legal advice_
_£10m third party insurance_

(taken straight from CTC web site)

I never leave home on my bike without my membership (in my case, British Cycling)


----------



## Tynan (29 Feb 2008)

Indeed although I will say I joined after the accident to get the benefit of the legal service

Suppose they might not have been so flexible if was the 3rd party insurance I was after, not really sure what you need that for if you;e not obliged to have insurance in the first place

suppose someone might look at your bling bike and decide you're worth suing personally

if you had a bling bike anyway


----------



## Nigeyy (29 Feb 2008)

Not strictly cycling related, but many years ago I had a motorbike nicked. At the time I was a student, so I had time, but no money. I refused the first and second offers from the insurance company and eventually settled on an amount close to 70% higher than their original offer (and I have to say even then it wasn't that good). I was furious -they were plainly trying to play for time and in the hope that I would just accept any old offer and get worn down by attrition -they were wrong. I believe their behaviour was just terrible ethically as their first offer was so far from fair or equitable it was laughable. I'm not sure your situation is applicable, but perhaps writing back to them and explaining costs may help (or better, get someone who knows insurance company dealings to give you advice).


----------



## fossyant (29 Feb 2008)

Stick with it especially if a body problem has been diagnosed by a cycle mechanic - what have the doc's said. Good on Condor I say.


----------



## Tynan (29 Feb 2008)

yes, Keith at Condor I think it was, knew his stuff, he'd had a shoulder injury, dislocated shoulder and broken collar bone I think, some time before another cyclist pointed out that he was favouring the shoulder

a period of time doing exercises fixed it he said

Condor Cycles was good fun, nice shop and good blokes

I'm doing Law on evening classes and we're doing mediation and out of court settlements lately, insurance companies are routinely reported to be souless, heartless, mercenary bastards that care about nothing at all other than paying out as little as possible, end of

self regulated beyond a doubt I suspect as law doesn't seem to apply to them, quite why they have four months to even _respond _to the initial claim is beyond me


----------



## Nigeyy (29 Feb 2008)

I also painfully recall that in my experience. They have the money, and it behooves them to hold on to it as long as possible. At the time I thought the response time given to them was outrageous, and that their valuations (at least the one I was given) are so far off that you know it's got to be deliberate time wasting on their part -or given in the hope that some poor sap is in such need of any amount of money they'll take it.

I'd love to see a six month window for settling a claim in its finality, with a substantial penalty given to any insurance company who makes an initial offer that is (say 10%) below a third party independent arbiter who assesses value. 



Tynan said:


> I'm doing Law on evening classes and we're doing mediation and out of court settlements lately, insurance companies are routinely reported to be souless, heartless, mercenary bastards that care about nothing at all other than paying out as little as possible, end of
> 
> self regulated beyond a doubt I suspect as law doesn't seem to apply to them, quite why they have four months to even _respond _to the initial claim is beyond me


----------



## HJ (29 Feb 2008)

Try the yellow pages under Assessors, these guys work on a no win on fee basis as clams negotiators, you should be able to get back the full cost of your lost (although they will take about 10% of difference between the insurance companies initial offer and the final settlement).


----------



## Trillian (1 Mar 2008)

Hairy Jock said:


> Try the yellow pages under Assessors, these guys work on a no win on fee basis as clams negotiators, you should be able to get back the full cost of your lost (although they will take about 10% of difference between the insurance companies initial offer and the final settlement).



or he could continue letting the CTC insurance lot sort it.


----------



## Tynan (2 Mar 2008)

I started to think about accepting the offer on the way to football, I had a drink with my brother who works in insurance, he furiously and expletetively landenly told me to tell them to pay in full, every penny, said the other party was some snivelling 17 year old whose job was to nick pennies anywhere he could, keep on insisting they pay until it gets kicked high enough to someone senior who'll look at how much they're arguing about and roll his eyes and say 'pay'

sounds good to me

expecting no end of trouble when they see the receipt the LBS gave me a copy of and see the bike was £500 new but the replacement one is £700

going to go long this one I suspect, especially if it takes them a month to reply to letters


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (3 Mar 2008)

Tynan said:


> 20% wear and tear knocked off the bike, it was three months old after all


20% off for 3 months old!!! Is that assuming that a bike only last 15 months then as they must surely reduce it to zero worth at the end of its life??? 



> they won't accept the debit card receipts from LBS I presented for the shoes, and shirt and mudguards as a proof of purchase, so offered me half on all of those


Can't see any difference if you can get the LBS to match the receipts with what was purchased (so they can see the amount paid was for what you are saying it was for)



> turned down some of the claim for scooter petrol and mileage as 'I should have bought another bike', erm, I'd have loved to if you'd paid for the old one, and I was physically capable of riding it,


Interesting argument. You aren't capable of riding a bike but you should have bought one anyway.... muppets!



> and this on top of being told I couldn't claim the cost of a new BB, new hub and trued wheel on the old bike to get it back on the road


Words fail me about the fantastic logic...



> refused to pay for SPD pedals as the new replacement bike will have pedals on it


As you say, it won't... but it shouldn't matter, they were damagaed and it's not up to them to say whether they want to replace them or not.



> and refused to pay for a new rack as they don't understand what that is and what it has to do with the accident


Irrelevant. If you broke your watch you could claim for it... doesn't have anything to do with the accident though, the accident wasn't your fault. With that logic they could say they're not paying for anything as they don't know what it had to do with the accident.

I'm sure I'll be in a similar position myself as my claim has now gone to the Solicitors (the driver's Boss didn't get back to me at all after he said he'd pay, so I just went down the legal route).

Good luck Tynan, these muppets need sorting out. !!


----------



## Tynan (3 Mar 2008)

indeed

I got halfway through my stern and indignant letter before the lady wife pointed out to me that the LBS receipt clearly shows the bike being bought in 2005 and not 2007

sigh

sorry to hear about your one sharky, someone elsewhere suggested that legal claims for less than £1000 have to be done personally through small claims, I have no idea if that's true or not, if you have any sort of injury claim to add it's bound to go over a grand


----------



## Tynan (7 Apr 2008)

call from Condor

it's ready to collect

(in their warehouse anyway but looking like Wed after work)

can

not

wait


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (7 Apr 2008)

Is he going to be charged?


----------



## Tynan (7 Apr 2008)

cops asked me if I wanted him to be charged and I said yes

so they sent him on a refresher course for driving without due care, he did it a few months ago


----------



## PBancroft (7 Apr 2008)

Tynan said:


> cops asked me if I wanted him to be charged and I said yes
> 
> so they sent him on a refresher course for driving without due care, he did it a few months ago



Good.

It is my view that with all motoring offenses (no matter if it's a minor infraction like speeding or something much more serious like this) that a refresher course should be the bare minimum that the offender gets.

Three points on your license is like getting told to Sssh by your librarian. Nobody pays the blindest bit of notice.


----------



## BentMikey (7 Apr 2008)

Tynan said:


> cops asked me if I wanted him to be charged and I said yes
> 
> so they sent him on a refresher course for driving without due care, he did it a few months ago



You OK with that result? I think I would be when combined with the effect on his insurance premiums, but then it didn't happen to me.


----------



## Bollo (7 Apr 2008)

Tynan said:


> sorry to hear about your one sharky, someone elsewhere suggested that legal claims for less than £1000 have to be done personally through small claims, I have no idea if that's true or not, if you have any sort of injury claim to add it's bound to go over a grand




T'was I and it's true. Under a grand and its small claims, where you can't claim costs. Although you can drag a solicitor along, you'll pay his or her bill even if you win, so its just not worth it financially. Also, I'm told its frowned upon by the magistrates, or whoever sits on small claims cases.

I've got a story to tell about my claim so far, but it'll have to wait. I know how to wait.....

Settlement sounds like testicles. Fight it.


----------



## historyman (7 Apr 2008)

I witnessed a crash not unlike this on Outer Circle of Regents Park, jan 2006. I was the cyclist behind the one that got trashed. Police quite sensible. Two weird things. 
a) on the witness form, I was asked 'What do you think the appropriate punishment should be?' I thought, why are they asking me that, if i write that the driver should have his hands chopped off, and 'violent criminal' tatooed to his forehead, are they going to do that?
 All I have is a letter saying the case 'has now been brought to a satisfactory conclusion'. Bit strange as you feel quite involved but there's no way of knowing what the actual outcome was. Or is there?


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (7 Apr 2008)

Tynan – just read through the thread – firstly, glad you survived the initial accident – sounds like it could have been a lot lot nastier – thoughts with you re insurance – can’t add much to what’s already been said – which insurance company is giving you the run-around though? I’d be temped to become the most irritating thorn in their side, bombarding them with constant calls and correspondence, get MP’s involved, write to the chairman at home, at his golf club etc, annoy shareholders etc and just be the most irritating sod you can until they literally pay you to go away– good luck anyway


----------



## gambatte (8 Apr 2008)

Ty
Had a period between "career" jobs where I did agency/data input type work. One of these was at an insurance company. The bit handling claims for property damage.
I'd back up the Twickybikers comment. I've seen reasonable customers paid the minimum they can get away with. I've also seen the most irritating loud persistant customers (who I'd have told "sod off you weren't covered") paid out in full to shut them up. Things like small part of a garden wall collapses , so they knock down and rebuild a complete 20m wall rather than repair! 

Jump on them, keep on them.


----------



## Tynan (8 Apr 2008)

it's a bit complicated regarding the initial offer which I've accepted after a lot of thought, I can't post the reasons, suffice to say I'm not out of pocket regarding damages although I could obviously have got more if I'd taken the time, as luck has it there is money in the bank at the mo, although I've been dragging a wreck around the streets for seven months for the simple reason that I couldn't afford a new bike so I did need the settlement, which they know and exploit naturally, bless them

I will go long on the PI claim though as I've do seem to have some genuine lasting injury/damage from that

as regards training, I suspect people sent on those don't pay them the blindest bit of attention, it's just a chore they have to go through to evade points, the few pieces I've read by drivers/journos sent on them backed that and it seems the spirit of the actual day is to make them onerous and tedious as some sort of punishment/chore rather than genuine training

points are the one thing that drivers fear imho, they stay there for a long time and they build up really quick if people don't modify their behavior and they still get the insurance hike

although it's his mum's insurance and judging by the car, she can afford it without too much bother


----------



## Tynan (10 Apr 2008)

picked the Fratello plus Ortleib classic rollers last night

cor, day and night upgrade

still getting used to the drops, the brakes feel a long way away and less ergonomic, makes me nervy in close/heavy traffic situations where I'd normally cover the brakes easily, especially approaching lights

but the acceleration is superb and the ride (steel frame plus carbon forks and seatpost) is to die for, smooths the road superbly

very annoying tweak needed on the front mech, slight chain rub rather spoils the otherwise spooky smooth hum of the gears

hands a bit achy from the different grip, and the position doesn't feel quite right, more height called for I think, shop left it a bit low for me to get comfortable with the bike, I suspect not pedalling like a steam engine and gliding along instead is part of the strangeness

must get a much bigger lock, the cheap and cheerful job that looked appropriate on the old puffer looks like a piece of tissue paper on the gleaming new ride


----------



## Wolf04 (10 Apr 2008)

Well jealous! Still from the description of your accident you certainly deserve it.:?:


----------



## Tynan (10 Apr 2008)

I certainly do if only for manfully riding the wreck I've been riding since October

Mind you the Cannondale hybrid I lost in the accident was very pleasant too


----------



## Tynan (14 Sep 2008)

hello all

specialist has set comp at £8k, some permanent damage apparently

lawyers are going in for £12k to settle for £8k presumably


----------



## Wolf04 (14 Sep 2008)

Tynan said:


> hello all
> 
> specialist has set comp at £8k, some permanent damage apparently
> 
> lawyers are going in for £12k to settle for £8k presumably



New Cannondale then?


----------



## Bollo (14 Sep 2008)

Tynan said:


> hello all
> 
> specialist has set comp at £8k, some permanent damage apparently
> 
> lawyers are going in for £12k to settle for £8k presumably



Good to hear. The whole case sounds a bit of a ball-ache - nearly a year was it? Mind you, a colleague at my place has just settled a claim for a motorbike accident after four years of wrangling. The driver who hit him was drunk and fled the scene. He only got away with the hit-and-run because its all happened 100 yards from a police station, where some plod flagged him down as he legged it.

It was me who put in the info about the £1000 limit. It is, unfortunately, a true thing.

Finally, do you really want to be putting your brief's bidding tactics on a public forum before its all sorted?


----------



## hackbike 6 (14 Sep 2008)

Every cyclists nightmare...hope you recover quickly Tynan.


----------



## Tynan (15 Sep 2008)

new upstairs bathroom is more like it

nothing to say really other than I was honest at the doctor's appointment, I still have stiff nech issues and the shoulder still isn;t quite as it was


----------



## Riding in Circles (15 Sep 2008)

Let's hope it is the first and last.


----------



## Jake (15 Sep 2008)

God, its enoguh to put you off cycling. please no pics


----------



## Tynan (15 Sep 2008)

if you saw the present upstairs bathroom you might change your mind

and sir is still riding a five month old Fratello remeber


----------



## Bollo (15 Sep 2008)

Tynan said:


> new upstairs bathroom is more like it
> 
> nothing to say really other than I was honest at the doctor's appointment, I still have stiff nech issues and the shoulder still isn;t quite as it was



A stiff nech!


----------



## Tynan (15 Sep 2008)

erm yes, i said there was permanent damage


----------



## Riding in Circles (15 Sep 2008)

Tynan said:


> erm yes, i said there was permanent damage



That's from riding a wedgie.


----------



## Wolf04 (15 Sep 2008)

Tynan said:


> if you saw the present upstairs bathroom you might change your mind
> 
> and sir is still riding a five month old Fratello remeber



Bikes required = n+1 you could at least consider a Cannondale bathroom.


----------



## ajc (15 Sep 2008)

Hi Tynan, I've just read the details of your crash, almost as bad as mine . 

How did you feel about cycling again, were you nervous/wary of cars who might turn across you ? 

I've not ridden a bike since my accident (late June, broke a number of bones), hope to get out at the end of october once my collar bone is fixed (op on thursday) and my biggest concern is drivers turning across me (which was the cause of my accident).

The lad who hit me is due to appear before the local magistrates next month for driving with undue care & attention, so I hope he gets more then a slap on the wrist.

I've got the CTC solicitors on the case, letting them sort it, his insurers have chased me to ask me to settle and how much did I want, but I've said I'm not interested at the moment, more concerned with getting my body fixed first.


----------

